# الاقباط والنظام والحب المر



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2016)

سعيدة عليكم .. انا جيت :yahoo:
ده الموضوع الجديد اللي هابتدي فيه لاني 
مش فاكر اخر حاجة كتبتها من تلات تشهر كانت ايه ههههههه

وحشتوني ياسيدات ويا سادة ويا كل العضوات والاعضاء ..

انتظروني .. I'm Baaaaaaack​


----------



## ohannes (29 مايو 2016)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:اهلا بعودتك ... وحشتني اوى اوى اوى
كاتب مميز ... لك تحياتي الحارة
​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2016)

يااااااااااااااااااااامرحب


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2016)

بس اللى حصل دة
لا علاقة لة بالنظام ولا حب ولا كرة
دة فكر متاصل فى اعداد ليست بالقليلة من  عوام المسلمين


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2016)

ohannes قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:اهلا بعودتك ... وحشتني اوى اوى اوى
> كاتب مميز ... لك تحياتي الحارة
> ​


حبيبي جون تسلملي يارب :love45:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااامرحب


جرجس حبيبي وصديقي القديم الجديد
جرجس الحقاني علي قد ما بيقدر

كل محبة وتقدير لشخصك الجميل :t16:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> بس اللى حصل دة
> لا علاقة لة بالنظام ولا حب ولا كرة
> دة فكر متاصل فى اعداد ليست بالقليلة من  عوام المسلمين


اللي حصل واصل من زمان .. بس ليه اصول
ومن فات قديمه تاه 
انتظرني ..​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2016)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*لو ناوى تعمل فيلم دينى ...مش عايز ( كُفَّار ) معاك ؟

حمد لله بِسْ ....بالسلامة يعنى 
*:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 مايو 2016)

اهلا متابع


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *لو ناوى تعمل فيلم دينى ...مش عايز ( كُفَّار ) معاك ؟
> 
> ...


صديقي العزيز عبوووووووود من غير حدود
الله يسلمك :146ec: واحشني ياعوبد

طبعا طبعا :dntknw: انا عندي ادوار للجميع بدءا من المؤمنين :yaka:وانتهاءا بالمشركين ومرورا بالكفار ..

شوف الدور اللي يناسبك وقولي عليه واعتبره بتاعك:36_13_5:
صباحك فل ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> اهلا متابع


وانا كمان متابع


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

*أكيد نورت المكان كله يا غالي بحضورك الحلو فيه
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *أكيد نورت المكان كله يا غالي بحضورك الحلو فيه
> *​


ربنا يخليك يا ايمن باشا .. روحك الحلوه هي اللي حاضره دايما معانا .. وتسلم ياغالي​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2016)

*كفارة يا راجل 

السجن للجدعان














هم التلات تشهر عدوا ؟؟:smil13:

عدوا زى النسمة :new6:

ما حسناش بيهم :new6:

حمدالله عل السلامة *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2016)

منور  من جديييد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> شوف الدور اللي يناسبك وقولي عليه واعتبره بتاعك​


 *[FONT=&quot]طاب يا باشا ربنا يخليك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لحمت حواجبى... ولبست أسود... وبقهقه بصوت عالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كافر أصلى يعنى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عايزنى أؤمن آخر الفيلم ...الطقم الأبيض جاهز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعباية الجوخ اللى هشدها من أدام جاهزة .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأبحلق لك فى السما بتنهيدة مؤمنين على حق رابونا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قولى ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عايز بالمرة دور واحد ( زفر ) ؟![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 مايو 2016)

ياهلا والله وياغلا اسفرت وانورت وهلت وامطرت بوجودك

عساك تعلمت الدرس ..لسانك حصانك <قولي لنفسك خخ


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كفارة يا راجل
> 
> السجن للجدعان
> 
> ...


اهلا ايريني .. 30:
بنشكروا ربنا اوي .. آني خرجت حسن سير وسلوك
بعدين دا انا نفسي نسيت هاخرج امته لحد ما كرتر خيره
جرجس فكرني .. فقلت نخرجوا بقي كفاية كده
وزي مادخلنا زي ماخرجنا :hlp:
.
والله يسلمك ياست الكل ..
كل نفس اثمة في المنتدي ذائقة السجن .. :fun_lol:
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياهلا والله وياغلا اسفرت وانورت وهلت وامطرت بوجودك
> 
> عساك تعلمت الدرس ..لسانك حصانك <قولي لنفسك خخ


ياهلا وغلا فيج هيفا ..
مشكووووووووورة وايد وايد :t13:
مافي عندي غير كلمة الحَج علي لساني
سواء بقي حصان او سيسي ههههه​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طاب يا باشا ربنا يخليك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لحمت حواجبى... ولبست أسود... وبقهقه بصوت عالى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]كافر أصلى يعنى
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عايزنى أؤمن آخر الفيلم ...الطقم الأبيض جاهز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعباية الجوخ اللى هشدها من أدام جاهزة .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأبحلق لك فى السما بتنهيدة مؤمنين على حق رابونا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


يبقي توكلنا علي الله ..:spor24:
بالنسبة لدور الزفر او اي حاجة بريحة روح لايريني
ممكن تفسلك دور ع المقاس:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 مايو 2016)

العنوان غير منصف
زى ما فيه اقباط مع فيه اقباط ضد
وفيه مسلمين مع فيه مسلمين ضد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> منور  من جديييد


اللي منور بجد هو انتي وروحك الجميلة 
ودمك اللي زي الشربات 
شكرا ياحبو علي ذوقك :36_22_26:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> العنوان غير منصف
> زى ما فيه اقباط مع فيه اقباط ضد
> وفيه مسلمين مع فيه مسلمين ضد


من اولها اعتراض ع العنوان هههههه
 استني لما اكتب سطرين طيب
نورت يا ناجح .. :smile01
​


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2016)

كفاية سلامات ياعم
وخش فى المفيد
هتقعد تسلم وتغيب اسبوعين عشان نشوف هتقول اية سعادتك ولااية:017165~155:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> كفاية سلامات ياعم
> وخش فى المفيد
> هتقعد تسلم وتغيب اسبوعين عشان نشوف هتقول اية سعادتك ولااية:017165~155:


اما عجايب .. اصدقائي بيرحبوا بيه اطنشهم يعني
ولا مش اسبوعين ولا حاجة .. اقل ان شاء الله :t17:
..
الصبر 
الصبر
الصبر
:2::2::2:
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 مايو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> من اولها اعتراض ع العنوان هههههه
> استني لما اكتب سطرين طيب
> نورت يا ناجح .. :smile01
> ​


خليك ديمقراطى
وعنوانك شكله......
يارب ميكنش الموضوع فيه فلفل شطة زى العنوان
طيب عود تدريجى
ههههههه
رد
على ال
هههههه بتاعتك


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> خليك ديمقراطى
> وعنوانك شكله......
> يارب ميكنش الموضوع فيه فلفل شطة زى العنوان
> طيب عود تدريجى
> ...


انا بموت في الديمقراطية .. بس اهم حاجة 
تحط اللي يضمن انها تدوم ومتبقاش ملوخية
+
هههههههه 99% من المنتدي بيكتبها
جت عليا انا ومش عجباك روخره
طب ههههههه :a63:
.......
اي موضوع من غير شطة ولمون leasantr يبقي ملهوش طعم  :11azy:​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 مايو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا بموت في الديمقراطية .. بس اهم حاجة
> تحط اللي يضمن انها تدوم ومتبقاش ملوخية
> +
> هههههههه 99% من المنتدي بيكتبها
> ...



يارب استرها
المنتدى هادئ بقاله فترة وكان طعمه افراح وعرسان وذكريات
بلاش مر
ربنا يسترها متقلبهاش دراما
هنشوف مواضيعك
.....
عود حميد 
ويارب مواضيعك تكون حميدة
:t17:


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اما عجايب .. اصدقائي بيرحبوا بيه اطنشهم يعني
> ولا مش اسبوعين ولا حاجة .. اقل ان شاء الله :t17:
> ..
> الصبر
> ...


لا يا اخويا سلم براحتك واستربع كمان
بس عليا النعمة بعد منقضيها عشر صفحات سلامات تروح نايم ومش نشوف ليك موضوع
مش هارد عليك انا
هخلى عوبد يرد
فاكر ولا افكركleasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اللي منور بجد هو انتي وروحك الجميلة
> ودمك اللي زي الشربات
> شكرا ياحبو علي ذوقك :36_22_26:​



 الله يخليك دا من ذوقك انت
 انا بينى و بينك روحت لحد اورنجيكا متغيب-- هى حدايه يعنى مش حد ههههه
و قولت لها بقالوا كتير و اكيد هيبقى زعلان و مش هيدخل تانى
كان ردها مين ياسر لا لا لا متقلقيش هيدخل هايدخل دى عشره يا بنتى معانا فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههههه
و هو  روحه الرياضيه عااليه :spor2: و متقلقيش  هيجى لما المده تخلص 

طلع كلامها صح الصح


----------



## ohannes (31 مايو 2016)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:اكيد اكيد ...ياسر ... نجم المنتدى وكاتبها المميز
محضرلكم بمناسبة الرمضان ... فوازير رمضان 
من عيار فلفل بالشطة ... دراما على ميلو دراما... 
انتظرو فوازير ياسر 2016 





​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الله يخليك دا من ذوقك انت
> انا بينى و بينك روحت لحد اورنجيكا متغيب-- هى حدايه يعنى مش حد ههههه
> و قولت لها بقالوا كتير و اكيد هيبقى زعلان و مش هيدخل تانى
> كان ردها مين ياسر لا لا لا متقلقيش هيدخل هايدخل دى عشره يا بنتى معانا فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


لا انا مزعلتش فعلا .. بس اعتراضي الوحيد علي الفترة الطويلة .. يعني اسبوع كان كفاية :kap:
..
بس مين بقي ياتري البرتقانية اللي فهماني تي هههههه

وكل الشكر ليكي يا اصيلة :flowers:
..​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2016)

ohannes قال:


> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:اكيد اكيد ...ياسر ... نجم المنتدى وكاتبها المميز
> محضرلكم بمناسبة الرمضان ... فوازير رمضان
> من عيار فلفل بالشطة ... دراما على ميلو دراما...
> انتظرو فوازير ياسر 2016
> ...


متنفخش جامد كده هههههه
اللي معاهم دبابيس مستنيين يا جون :new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2016)

​


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2016)

دخلت من يومين لقيت الناس بتسلم وبترحب بمستر ياسر  قولت اروح اعمل اللى ورايا وارجعلهم يكونوا خلصوا سلامات ودخلنا فى المفيد  رجعت ولقيتكم لسه مشبعتوش تراحيب
عموما كويس برضو علشان الحق اسلم وارحب بمستر ياسر يا اهلين وسهلين
ثم بعد  اين المفيد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


:new6::new6::new6:

اصبت كبدة الحقيقة .. 
كل يوم تزداد عثلا ياعثول
مافيش احلي من الجعدة الحلوة قبل الجد
وتحبس بعدها بحجر كنتلوب .. اي والله

المواضيع جاية جاية وزقل الطوب لابد منه .. اه
بس اداكه الواحد المنتدي وحشه فبيصبح ع الناس الحلوة ..
حبيبي يا عبووووووووود .. الموضوع قادم قريبا​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يونيو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> دخلت من يومين لقيت الناس بتسلم وبترحب بمستر ياسر  قولت اروح اعمل اللى ورايا وارجعلهم يكونوا خلصوا سلامات ودخلنا فى المفيد  رجعت ولقيتكم لسه مشبعتوش تراحيب
> عموما كويس برضو علشان الحق اسلم وارحب بمستر ياسر يا اهلين وسهلين
> ثم بعد  اين المفيد


نيفين هانم .. نيفين باشا :t23:
هو المفيد يفيد من غير تراحيب 
ويا اهلون وسهلون (جمع) 

المفيد سوف ياتي قريبا جدا .. :94:
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يونيو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> متنفخش جامد كده هههههه
> اللي معاهم دبابيس مستنيين يا جون :new6:​



دبابيس ودى من مقامك ياباشا
مقامك عندنا اكبر من كده
بس انجز وكفاية تسويق وتشويق


----------



## soul & life (1 يونيو 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> نيفين هانم .. نيفين باشا :t23:
> هو المفيد يفيد من غير تراحيب
> ويا اهلون وسهلون (جمع)
> 
> ...



نيفين مين تى :fun_oops: فى حرف واقع 

اهلون بيكون:flowers:


----------



## ohannes (1 يونيو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> نيفين مين تى :fun_oops: فى حرف واقع
> 
> اهلون بيكون:flowers:


ههههههههه
سابقآ ذكرها كاملا ... في موضوع قديم
وصلت الفكرة ...  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:smil12:​


----------



## soul & life (1 يونيو 2016)

ohannes قال:


> ههههههههه
> سابقآ ذكرها كاملا ... في موضوع قديم
> وصلت الفكرة ...  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> :smil12:​



اها فعلا حصل ممكن يكون نسى او بيستسهل leasantr


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 يونيو 2016)

زين شو تبغي تقول؟قول بسرعه قبل لا يدخل رمضان
عشان نعرف نسولف وندلو بدلونا انت تعرفني في 
رمضان اصير رابعه العدويه وبقعد اهدي من بينكم
وانا مابغي اهديكم ابغي اولع بينك وبين الاقباط وتنطرد
مره ثانيه خخ وتبقى ضحية البت الوهابيه خخ
.بسرررررررعه اخلص الهرجه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يونيو 2016)

وين الرجال لا حوووووول خاف مني واختفى
خلاص يسور ارجع ماني مسويه شي
ماكنت اعرف اني اخوف هالكثر خخخ


----------



## peace_86 (4 يونيو 2016)

*يا مرحب..

صارلك أسبوع ههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2016)

ؤرمضان هل علينا
يعنى ياسر مش فاضى
سحور وفطار وتراويح
منا قلت من الاول ان الراجل دة يومة  يخلينا نقول ان الحكومة يومها بساعة مقابل ياسر ههههههه


----------

